# Tivo Stream and Airport Expresses



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

My network consists of an Airport Extreme router, a lot of switches hardwired and 2 Airport Expresses which function as range extenders. When in areas where the Airport Expresses are in play extending the wireless network there is severe video stutter using the Tivo Stream. If I deactivate the AEs then the stream works fine. Work around is to download the show to the iOs device and then start watching after a few minutes, this avoids the stutters.

Just wanted to pass this along to others considering the Tivo Stream who might have similar network setups.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Rebooted the entire network and now it seems to work better with the AEs.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

My network setup sounds nearly exact to yours. I find that I have to perform an occasional reboot as well. I haven't yet isolated the problem. A reboot of the Stream helps as well. I wonder if the issue is with the network or the Stream itself.


----------

